# Stanza Wagon help



## bobbybullseye (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey all-

I bought an 86 Stanza Wagon a few months ago and I am starting to have some problems with it. Any suggestions would be appreciated. When I start it up, there is this harsh sound like a kettle boiling for about two seconds that is extremely loud. When I try to accelerate or try to climb hills under what would be normal gears, the engine starts to cut out like it's not getting fuel. It runs a little rough at idle, but otherwise is seemingly okay. All the fluid levels are good, but I am not a Nissan guy so I am pretty lost. Some help would be awesome, cause I am in Alaska and we are coming up on winter very fast!

Bobby


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

I would suggest first checking the Throttle Body Boot for cracks or tears. Vacuum loss will effect idle and performance. Have you run codes? I'm not sure if the wagon is the same as the Multi (sometimes referred to as the Stanza Wagon) but there is a diagnostic computer under the driver's seat. The code procedure will check all systems and indicate any problems by flashing a sequence via red and green lamps. This thread will inform you how to run the code procedure. (Note: This is from the Multi Service Manual)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=103755&page=1


----------



## bobbybullseye (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. As soon as I manage to dig the ECU out from under there so I can actually SEE the lights, I will let you know how it went.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

the kettle boiling sound is probably oil starvation


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Because of the Gas Door Release/Hatch Release lever assembly you can't easily peek under and get at the computer. When I ran my codes I had the driver's seat out. Took about 5 min. But there is a clip that holds the back of the unit in place. If you could release it from that you may be able to turn the unit under the seat to get at the switch and see the bulbs flash.


----------



## bobbybullseye (Sep 30, 2005)

well i ran the diagnostic finally and I got 23 through 33. ALL OF 23 THROUGH 33. I replaced the fuel filter last night, and I already bought a disrtibutor cap, wires, and plugs which I will also do tonight. I am going to start by checking all of the vacuum lines and by taking apart and cleaning the throttle body and intake mainfold. any ideas, let me know.


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Code 23 is the Throttle Valve Switch (Idle Switch) located on the throttle body. There is no Code 33. There's a 32 which is your Start Signal. My manual shows as follows:

Code 12 - Air Flow Meter Circuit
Code 13 - Water Temperature Sensor Circuit
Code 21 - Ignition Signal
Code 22 - Fuel Pump Circuit
Code 23 - Throttle Valve Switch
Code 31 - Idle Control System
Code 32 - Start Signal
Code 41 - Air Temperatutre Sensor Circuit
Code 44 - All items checked in diagnostic are operating correctly

I would try replacing the Idle Switch first.


----------



## bobbybullseye (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, I replaced the plugs and wires and distributor cap. Turns out the dumbass previous owner had crossed the number one and two plug wires. No wonder it was running like crap! Now it's running like a top, but still throwing codes for the idle switch, neutral switch, and the exhaust sensor. Hmmmm. What the heck are idle and neutral switches anyway?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

bobbybullseye said:


> Well, I replaced the plugs and wires and distributor cap. Turns out the dumbass previous owner had crossed the number one and two plug wires. No wonder it was running like crap! Now it's running like a top, but still throwing codes for the idle switch, neutral switch, and the exhaust sensor. Hmmmm. What the heck are idle and neutral switches anyway?



every 86 stanza wagon i've worked on throws a neutral safety switch code. As a quick easy test try starting the car in gear without pushing the clutch in...if it bumps the car forward then its like others i know of...they forgot to put the switch in  do this in a safe place though so that you don't run a kid over or something


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

The Idle Switch is the tilted black box attached to your throttle body. Your Neutral Switch will be found on your transmission case. You'll see something that resembles a common TPS (Throttle Position Sensor) and is attached by a single bolt close to the seam where the clutch housing meets the gear housing on the bottom of the case (if it was included as Gsolo pointed out). 

You're aware that when you run your codes the control unit cycles through the system and checks everything automatically. It then throws back Code 23, 31 and 32. You need to press your gas pedal and release. It will then flash Codes 31 and 32. Start your engine. It should then flash 31. Turn your headlights ON and then OFF. It should then flash Code 44 (which means all systems are good.) Have you tried resetting the control unit since fixing your problem? Turn the control unit OFF and unplug it (or disconnect the NEG cable on your battery for more than 15 seconds.


----------



## bobbybullseye (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay. I am going to give that a try. Also, anyone know where I can find replacement headlight housings for the multi? These aren't the same lights as the regular stanza, are they?

EDIT: I did that voodoo procedure and cleared all the codes except 24. I then unplugged the ECU for 20 seconds and when I started the diagnostic again it threw all the old codes. Is that supposed to happen? :wtf:


----------



## bobbybullseye (Sep 30, 2005)

Gsolo said:


> every 86 stanza wagon i've worked on throws a neutral safety switch code. As a quick easy test try starting the car in gear without pushing the clutch in...if it bumps the car forward then its like others i know of...they forgot to put the switch in  do this in a safe place though so that you don't run a kid over or something


yeah i did this by accident the other day. . .my wife had left it in gear when she used it yesterday. sure enough, it jumped forward just like most other cars.


----------



## bobbybullseye (Sep 30, 2005)

bump for the headlight question. are they the same as the regular stanza headlight housings?


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

I would say that the headlight assembly is Multi specific. Then again, there is an actual Stanza Wagon model that may interchange for some parts ... but I've never seen one in the flesh. I've been fortunate that my local junkyard has an actual Multi or two on occasion. If the same codes show up after running the erasure procedure then you have issues with those areas. The O2 Sensor is straight forward to replacing (providing that in your vehicle's life it had been changed and the person used anti-sieze). And the Neutral Safety Switch question has been solved. I would again suggest just swapping out the Idle Switch and work from there. I'm fairly certain that any CA20 engine could be a donor for this part.


----------



## crash27 (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anybody know where I can find a Throttle Body Boot for a 1987 Stanza wagon new or used ?? mine is cracked and leaking!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you're talking about the rubber air intake duct, an 87 model should be Nissan P/N: 16578-29R10 and you can order through your Nissan dealer parts dept.


----------



## EJL (Aug 12, 2014)

*Ed*

I am not having any luck finding a replacement "Blower Motor Resistor for my 1986 Nissan Stanza Wagon. It appears that Nissan no longer stocks this item.
Can anyone offer any advise? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's available on the aftermarket. Try Rockauto.com


----------



## EJL (Aug 12, 2014)

*Tried several*



smj999smj said:


> It's available on the aftermarket. Try Rockauto.com


I have tried several aftermarket sources and some even acted like they had it in stock but they were just stalling, thinking they could get it from Nissan. I'll try Rockauto. Thanks.


----------



## EJL (Aug 12, 2014)

*Not for the wagon.*



EJL said:


> I have tried several aftermarket sources and some even acted like they had it in stock but they were just stalling, thinking they could get it from Nissan. I'll try Rockauto. Thanks.


They list the part for the GL or XE but not for the wagon.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Nissan part # is 27150-11R00 for 86-89 Stanza Wagons. According to Rockauto.com, the XE models use this part: Airtex/Wells #3A1171 and Standard Motor Products #RU209. Rockauto provides pictures of these parts so you can compare it to yours.


----------

